# Cadet Archives?



## hockeysgal (4 Feb 2006)

I wasn't sure where to post this, so if it's at the wrong place...

I was wondering if cadet units have archives.  The reason being that my uncle used to be in the air cadets in Montreal and he was killed in a plane crash in 197?, I can't remember the exact year, but I am trying to find a newspaper article or something of the sort. My mom wants to have the article but if I can find something else that would be good too.  Any help is appreciated.

Cheers
Ducimus!


----------



## Burrows (4 Feb 2006)

I'm pretty checking your local town/city archives would gain better results.

All my corps has for archives is curled photos of long haired cadets from the 70's.


----------



## ouyin2000 (4 Feb 2006)

The practice that most units use, is after a cadet ages out (or leaves for whatever reason) the original files and everything pertaining to that cadet is then handed over to them, or their family. The AdminO only keeps a photocopy of the front cover of the file which has the join date and leaving date on it.

I'm not sure how old this practice is, so maybe if you just go to the cadet unit your uncle was in, and as to speak with the Administration Officer, everything would work out? Or at least they could help you further.


----------



## yoman (4 Feb 2006)

I believe my unit keeps the files till 5 years after you leave.


----------

